
Volunteers needed to teach web dev in NYC and Bay Area - ewong
Hi HN! ScriptEd (www.scripted.org) is looking for volunteers to teach twice a week from September until June, to students attending under-resourced high schools. This is a great way to give back, volunteer in your community, and network with like-minded individuals. Volunteers teach as part of a four-person team, with support from ScriptEd staff. Apply at bit.ly&#x2F;ScriptEdVolunteerNYC or bit.ly&#x2F;ScriptEdSFBAYvolunteer for San Fransisco and Oakland.
======
j4pe
Seems promising! I've been looking for opportunities like this. More
information would be helpful, specifically:

* What does the time commitment look like? My work won't allow me to spend two full school days out of the office every week, but I can probably get away with teaching in the morning and starting late.

* What are your curriculum resources? Teaching scratch/pygame is a different story from trying to ram a CS101-style course into high schoolers' brains.

~~~
ewong
Haha, I don't think many employers would be too happy about two full school
days out of the office every week. We generally have volunteers teach in the
morning or in the afternoon. It depends on school sites, but it's a total of
2-3 hours per week in the classroom. Apply at the link and we can tell you
what's available and see if something works!

You can check out our curriculum here:
[https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum17-18](https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum17-18)

Hope that helps!

~~~
j4pe
Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.

------
raulgil90
Had my first volunteering session today and it was amazing to see the look on
the students' faces when we showed them what anyone can do with a browser
inspector! Anyone who knows how to code should volunteer and help train the
future workforce!

------
rashkov
Started volunteering with ScriptEd a few weeks ago and really enjoying it. The
support from the organization is great, the curriculum is made for you, and
the students themselves have been a pleasure to work with

~~~
ewong
We love to hear this! Hope your school year goes really well!

------
grayhatter
Let me know when you need volunteers to teach something other than web-
development. C, Python, hardware.

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Hey - sure thing! If you send us an e-mail at info@scripted.org we can make
sure you're on our mailing list. In the meantime, I'd recommend checking out
organizations like TEALS (
[https://www.tealsk12.org/](https://www.tealsk12.org/) ) - I believe they
teach python in some of their courses, and they're in many cities.

------
wgyn
Mission Bit is an organization doing this on a local scale in SF:
[https://www.missionbit.com/](https://www.missionbit.com/). It looks like the
main difference is that Mission Bit works directly with SF public schools.
Personally, it feels like there is plenty _more_ space for non-profits
reaching out to underserved communities.

~~~
ewong
We agree that Mission Bit does great work too! But yeah, we also work directly
with SF and Oakland public schools, just not the same ones. Another thing that
makes us different is that we focus on preparing our students for paid
internships in high schools. Sounds like we agree that more students should
access CS education.

------
sluggg
I am attempting to apply for the SF area. I thought that the url did not
include "volunteer" at the end b/c the NYC link did not and it took me to a
"daily session landing page" ScriptEd google doc that I could edit. Odd. Y'all
should fix that.

~~~
ewong
we use a lot of bitly links... you found something that we use for our
classes!

The NY and SFBay bitly links don't have the same naming convention. This is
what you are looking for: bit.ly/ScriptEdSFBAYvolunteer

~~~
DrScump

      we use a lot of bitly links
    

Why, exactly? This isn't exactly Twitter 2015.

------
mtaylor
This will be my fifth year volunteering with ScriptEd! There's nothing quite
like teaching others to solidify your own understanding, and nothing as
rewarding as seeing the light go on when one of my students grasps a concept.
I strongly encourage devs to volunteer!

~~~
glossybrown
As a fourth-year returning volunteer, I strongly agree with all of this!

------
DrScump
Please repost the application links as native links and not shrouded by URL
shorteners.

~~~
mtaylor
For NYC:
[http://scripted.force.com/volunteerintake](http://scripted.force.com/volunteerintake)
For SF Bay Area:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfAsGRHAgDsL0WpuqsO...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfAsGRHAgDsL0WpuqsOu1zD0kuLiKVwIWAE3i0NsgNLXHIXZg/viewform)

------
talindras
Is ScriptEd paid / sponsored, or is the company all volunteers? If the former,
it's disingenuous of them to ask for volunteers.

~~~
ewong
I'm not sure that I fully understand the question, but students participate in
the class free of charge. It is offered either as an elective or afterschool
club. ScriptEd has staff that helps manage logistics and other operational
needs, but the volunteers teach the class with support from ScriptEd staff.
Hope that answers what you are asking!

~~~
devopsproject
How are you making money?

~~~
ewong
We're a nonprofit, so our goal isn't really to make money. But we apply for
grants and receive donations like most nonprofits!

------
lostdog
Do you require finger printing in order to volunteer?

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Hi! Yes we do - in compliance with school district policy, we require all
volunteers complete a fingerprinting and background check process.

------
SilasX
Sent in an application today and will talk to them Friday!

------
toephu2
The last thing the Bay Area needs is more web devs flooding the market. Coding
bootcamps have already done enough damage.

~~~
bcherny
Care to explain what you mean?

~~~
wavefunction
OP is obviously concerned about competing with these web devs.

I'd have more faith in yourself OP!

~~~
toephu2
Obviously? No, don't have so much faith in your ability to read other people
on the internet. I am not a web dev. I was in a previous life (years before
bootcamps even existed).

